# Shipping Poly Mailers? What to charge? How to calculate costs?



## gscappareldotcom

Hello, I am trying to determine what to charge for shipping and handling for my T-Shirts. I am planning on shipping them VIA USPS First Class, Or Priority Mail. I had at first looked at using the flat rate boxes but at 5$+ for one shirt and 7-10$ for 2+ shirts i thought it was alittle much. Ive purchased a bunch of ULine's poly mailers but im unsure of how to calculate the shipping for them or what i should be charging my customers. 

1) Does anyone have any experience shipping with USPS using the poly mailers?
2) What did you charge? 
3) How can i calculate my shipping expenses prior to shipment? 

-Im shipping from 12309 New York. 

-Ive Calculated / Guestimated that each shirt will weigh about 6oz - 9oz before packaging. 

Any help is truely appreciated! Thank you somuch.


----------



## gscappareldotcom

Also, I understand that this topic has somewhat been discussed before. But i couldnt find any discussion on specifically what to charge your customers.


----------



## rbforrest

Here's the matrix we use for our online store. It's not perfect but I think it's a good blend. We win most but lose on some. We use poly bags from Sanmar mostly but on occasion it makes sense to use the flat rate boxes from USPS for larger orders.

Local pick-up at our shop	0.0lbs - 100.0lbs	$0.00	
Standard Shipping	0.0lbs - 2.0lbs	$5.00	
Standard Shipping	2.1lbs - 4.0lbs	$7.95	
Standard Shipping	4.1lbs - 6.0lbs	$9.95	
Standard Shipping	6.1lbs - 10.0lbs	$14.95	
Standard Shipping	10.1lbs - 15.0lbs	$19.95


----------



## Rodney

> 1) Does anyone have any experience shipping with USPS using the poly mailers?
> 2) What did you charge?
> 3) How can i calculate my shipping expenses prior to shipment?


Are you shipping single t-shirts at a time? Like for a clothing line?

I ship via USPS First Class mail and don't charge for shipping. Just add a bit more into the t-shirt cost. High shipping costs are a big deterrent for online shoppers.

I use endicia.com to calculate the shipping costs and print the shipping label. It usually costs about $2-$3 for one t-shirt and you can get inexpensive poly mailers from the valuemailers store on eBay (see the shipping supplies link in the left hand sidebar navigation here)

You can also calculate shipping costs at the USPS website at: http://postcalc.usps.gov/


----------



## gscappareldotcom

yes ide be shipping generally between 1 - 4 t shirts at a time for my clothing line. 

the problem with using those calculators is i dont know here my customers are going to be so i cannot input where they package is going. 

my dilemma mostly lies in what to charge people before i go to the post office to ship the package. 

im going to probbaly implement the algorithm posted before, i feel it should work well.


----------



## dptk

I ship single shirts by poly mailer, depending on the shirt style and size, they are from 5 oz - 10 oz . You can go to USPS and see what this is going to cost. I dont think destination is going to be any different price for first class, so regardless of destination your cost is the same. it is up to you if you decide to markup the cost, your cost will be about $3 or so.


----------



## fubarsport

One thing to remember First class goes up to 13oz. Take in the cost of the poly bags, labels for mailer, trips to the post office and the long wait time. $4.99 and additional $1.00 for each additional t-shirt. Also use Priority flat rate envelopes


----------



## Austin300

We use Priority Mail via the USPS with the FREE
Tyvek mailer courtesy of the U.S. Post office.

The Tyvek mailers are PERFECT for shirt desigins 
that are 11 inches wide by 14 tall and are FREE.

This free Tyvek Mailer is great for shipping our
shirts without folding our designs.

The address label from the USPS is also FREE.
You can get a rubber ink stamp that will put
your company address on the FROM section
and get moving on more orders instead of
making labels and taping them to the bag.


It may cost a little more but.. considering the entire
package is free I feel it is well worth the expense.

If you have an account with the USPS like a P.O. Box
they will ship you the Tyvek mailers free also.

If you don't have an account with the USPS then just go
in and talk to the GIC. They normally have them laying out
in stacks of about 50 for walk in customers.

.


.


----------



## Rodney

> Take in the cost of the poly bags, labels for mailer, trips to the post office and the long wait time


The polybags and labels are pretty cheap through eBay. Probably less than .25. In many areas the post office will come to your house (the same guy that delivers your mail) to pick up your packages for free so you don't have to drive anywhere.

With a Zebra Thermal label printer, you don't even have to pay for ink (which you would if you printed the label using your inkjet printer)

Using endicia, the whole label printing and shipping process is pretty simple.


----------



## Austin300

I edited my post above because the correct term
for the Priority Mailer is a Tyvek Mailer.


Some may get confused about a poly bag and an
actual mailing envelope.

The USPS also has a Tyvek mailer the exact same
size for shipping to the Military with the boxes
for specific information right on the mailer.


These Tyvek Mailers are free and so are the labels.
Larger than the Priority cardboard enelopes and
shipping from what I can tell is the same price.

Here is a photo of one.


----------



## gscappareldotcom

I am having a difficult time finding these tyvek mailers on the USPS site. Could anyone provide a link to them? 

Also, does anyone have any experience using the USPS Shipping Assistant 3.8? I bought a bunch of self adhesive printable labels, each sheet has two sections allowing for you to print two labels using one sheet. Unfortunately it seems that with the shipping assistant though you are forced to print the instructions for the label and that uses up the second label on the sheet. Such a waste. 

Does anyone know how to turn off the printing of instructions? Thanks.


----------



## dazzabling

You should be able to select the option to print with or without receipt when the print preview screen appears. Use plain paper until you figure it out. No use wasting labels.

USPS site under priority shipping supplies (Tyvek is not flat rate so do not look there) they are in the priority shipping supplies.


----------



## Austin300

gscappareldotcom said:


> I am having a difficult time finding these tyvek mailers on the USPS site. Could anyone provide a link to them?
> 
> Also, does anyone have any experience using the USPS Shipping Assistant 3.8? I bought a bunch of self adhesive printable labels, each sheet has two sections allowing for you to print two labels using one sheet. Unfortunately it seems that with the shipping assistant though you are forced to print the instructions for the label and that uses up the second label on the sheet. Such a waste.
> 
> Does anyone know how to turn off the printing of instructions? Thanks.


 
Ask and Ye shall receive.


Priority Mail Tyvek Envelope 15 1/8" x 11 5/8" | Stamps.com











.


----------



## gotshirts2ink

Coming from myself with a degree in Marketing and Advertising, I will tell you that having poly mailers are the best way to go.

1- and the best reason they are water proof , you dont know when it is going to rain when the mail carrier has your package or even spills from another package

2- it looks alot more professional without all the logos of the FREE priority mailer, Poly mailers are blank 

3- shipping labels are printed from your printer and are neat and not sloppy hand written

Spending the time and very little extra money per mailer will make your business or hobby look like you care about it


----------



## splathead

Austin300 said:


> We use Priority Mail via the USPS with the FREE Tyvek mailer courtesy of the U.S. Post office.
> 
> It may cost a little more but.. considering the entire
> package is free I feel it is well worth the expense.


It can cost a lot more actually. Minimum price for using the Priority envelope costs $4.90 in postage.

I can ship a single shirt in a .25 cent poly bag for for as low as $1.90 and a maximum of $2.70 depending on size.


----------



## Austin300

Of course it costs more.. It's Priority Mail.

We don't ship everything Priority but our customers
like having that option and they pay for it with no
complaints. And as far as labels are concerned we
print our labels out and they go on them just fine.
In fact, the USPS may be getting rid of the labels
for them if what our local P.O. tells us.


----------



## gscappareldotcom

Dazz, 

For some reason it doesnt give me a print preview before printing the labels. In the print preferences menu i have show preview before printing enabled but it still doesnt give me a preview.

Lol im getting a little frustrated with the shipping assistant. Figure the USPS would make it difficult.


----------



## dazzabling

gscappareldotcom said:


> Dazz,
> 
> For some reason it doesnt give me a print preview before printing the labels. In the print preferences menu i have show preview before printing enabled but it still doesnt give me a preview.
> 
> Lol im getting a little frustrated with the shipping assistant. Figure the USPS would make it difficult.


[media]https://www.usps.com/shippingassistant/_pdf/Shipping-Assistant-User-Guide.pdf[/media]

Page 126 has steps to print 2 labels


----------



## gscappareldotcom

Thanks again Dazz. 

After screwing with it for a little while it seems that you can only print "2 per page" if you are literally printing 2 labels or more... Other wise the option to print 2 per page is greyed out. 

I worked for the post office, i should have known they would have made this more difficult then it should be.

At this time i've come to the conclusion that if you want to print only one label using the shipping assistant your pretty much forced to print the instructions with the label.

If anyone knows how i can use the Print 2 per page option when i am only printing one label please let me know. Thanks


----------



## dazzabling

If printing one then print on paper and order the label holders with the adhesive backing


----------



## splathead

gscappareldotcom said:


> After screwing with it for a little while it seems that you can only print "2 per page" if you are literally printing 2 labels or more... Other wise the option to print 2 per page is greyed out.


Why don't you just print postage from your paypal account? 

1. No retyping customer's name and address at the post office website.

2. No need for a separate payment transaction with the USPS. paypal takes postage right out of your balance.

3. Paypal gives you the option of not printing the bottom half of the label.

4. paypal automatically notifies the buyer that their package is on the way and provides tracking.


----------



## gabenick2

splathead said:


> Why don't you just print postage from your paypal account?
> 
> 1. No retyping customer's name and address at the post office website.
> 3. Paypal gives you the option of not printing the bottom half of the label.
> .


Does anyone use a label printer to print from paypal?


----------



## splathead

gabenick2 said:


> Does anyone use a label printer to print from paypal?


Yes. The popular choice is the Zebra. Paypal allows you the option to format for that printer.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Rodney said:


> Are you shipping single t-shirts at a time? Like for a clothing line?
> 
> I ship via USPS First Class mail and don't charge for shipping. Just add a bit more into the t-shirt cost. High shipping costs are a big deterrent for online shoppers.
> 
> I use endicia.com to calculate the shipping costs and print the shipping label. It usually costs about $2-$3 for one t-shirt and you can get inexpensive poly mailers from the valuemailers store on eBay (see the shipping supplies link in the left hand sidebar navigation here)
> 
> You can also calculate shipping costs at the USPS website at: Postage Price Calculator


I think shipping Free is a good idea. I can see doing that for domestic 48 continental states shipping. But, what do you do for International orders and to APO addresses? Those can get pretty expensive. I'm trying to figure out how to set this all up in my OpenCart web site.

Update: I found out that APO/AE addresses don't actually cost more. Apparently they just ship to NY and the US takes over from there. Even for overseas. Still wondering what you all do for International shipping.


----------



## MadeByM.E.313

Thank you all, 
very useful information
greetings from southwest detroit!:d


----------



## splathead

MadeByM.E.313 said:


> greetings from southwest detroit!:d


My favorite place to play racquetball is Belle Isle.


----------



## MadeByM.E.313

Dude, I rode my bike from Mexicantown to Belle Isle this year, this is the only reason why I know what you are talking about. lol I saw the raquetball courts and the whole athletic dept. fields that sadly, looks abandoned. I haven't tried raquetball, yet. But tennis I can keep the ball from hitting the net lol


----------



## shebiker

I have my store setup using PayPal buttons that I create. Shipping is based on weight. Since my orders per customer don't go over 3 lbs, I am able to set my prices at the low end for small items like decals, which will cost about .95 and about $3.50 for 1 shirt (depending on the weight). I also use Tyvek (10x13). It's the best. Bought 100 for just under $40.


----------



## Hodgie

Rodney....Do you use the USPS shipping labels or Paypals? Also, What Zebra printer do you use?

Thanks
Hodgie


----------



## jolenes

One question.
If I pack my tees in this bag with my logo on it [media]http://www.polypostalpackaging.co.uk/uploads/images/Plain%20Mailing%20Bags/Shirt%20Garment%20Packaging%20Bags.jpg[/url] and then put it into a mailing bag http://www.recyclethis.co.uk/wp-con..."wow effect" when they will open the package.


----------



## splathead

jolenes said:


> can I do that and is it more expensive??


It can be more expensive if the weight of the poly bag and sticker(s) tips you into a higher weight postage bracket.



> I just want to do something that my customers will get the "wow effect" when they will open the package.


I like for my product to create the 'wow effect', not packaging. Every time I get fancy packaging I can't help but think how much less my purchase would have been if they would have just left out the fancy stuff.


----------



## KristineH

I wrap my orders in tissue paper when I ship them. Nothing special, maybe ill get custom printed eventually but plain works fine. It adds perceived value (at least to myself and customers) and doesn't cost that much more per shipment. 

I mail in regular bubble mailers or priority from USPS. On occasion I ship UPS, but not nearly as often.


----------



## Catbane

splathead said:


> It can cost a lot more actually. Minimum price for using the Priority envelope costs $4.90 in postage.
> 
> I can ship a single shirt in a .25 cent poly bag for for as low as $1.90 and a maximum of $2.70 depending on size.


Re: Joe (of splathead.com) says he can ship a single shirt in a .25 cent poly bag for for as low as $1.90 and a maximum of $2.70 depending on size.

Came across your post of 21 Mar 2012 at http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t179861.html

And thank you for it too. And for your honest pricing. I am increasingly getting frustrated by the high shipping costs by many on-line retailers. A good example is the nationally well-known retailer located in southern Maine whose merchandise prices are already high. I haven't bought anything from them since late January 2011, primarily because of high shipping costs. [An additional detriment for other sellers is the imposition of the egregious sales tax imposed by the state.]

Someone in their back room may have a Harvard MBA to weasel the total pricing scheme, but I can't abide that business model. There are uncountable other "merchants" on an uncountable variety of other products that are in the same rut. My message to them all is: "If you are that greedy and want to 'maximize your profits', then continue right on, but I will do without very nicely, thank you. A cheap package of T-shirts, at near the cost of shipping alone, from Wal-mart will do me just fine. Probably these sellers don't care at what they perceive as the loss of a few customers. My thought is more like: Think of all the profits you are not getting by driving those customers away by your predatory pricing.

Just wanted someone in the business to hear a customer's real feelings on the matter.

Thank you.

Nick


----------



## itzann

We use pirateship. (pirateship.com). Almost everything we mail is less than 13 oz., so we are able to ship First Class with Tracking, and the pricing is much better than USPS. We print the labels right out of pirateship. We can include the customer's email address in the info, so that they receive an email informing them the item has shipped.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

itzann said:


> We use pirateship. (pirateship.com). Almost everything we mail is less than 13 oz., so we are able to ship First Class with Tracking, and the pricing is much better than USPS. We print the labels right out of pirateship. We can include the customer's email address in the info, so that they receive an email informing them the item has shipped.


We have an eCommerce business and sell retail graphic t-shirts on the online market places, eBay and Amazon, as well as our websites. Over the years USPS shipping has become very expensive and I have often considered a stand alone shipping system. We currently use eBay and Amazon shipping and label printing, as well as PayPal shipping for the website. All of these venues have special (similar rates) pricing and offer First Class rates up to 16 oz. We sell many different sizes and many can get close to or at the 16 oz weight. The stand alone shipping systems always say they are the cheapest, but with their monthly fees, I'm curious, how much cheaper, if any, they really are. I looked at Pirateship web site and can't tell what they cost, other than it is free to set up an account. Can you, possibly, give me an idea of what their fees are? Also, can you give me an example of the postage cost, from them, for 10oz, 12oz and 16oz? I would like to compare to what we are paying, now. Thanks!

...also, I forgot to mention that First Class also includes 2 to 3 day shipping that in our experience averages about a 2 day delivery.


----------



## itzann

Zippy Doodah said:


> We have an eCommerce business and sell retail graphic t-shirts on the online market places, eBay and Amazon, as well as our websites. Over the years USPS shipping has become very expensive and I have often considered a stand alone shipping system. We currently use eBay and Amazon shipping and label printing, as well as PayPal shipping for the website. All of these venues have special (similar rates) pricing and offer First Class rates up to 16 oz. We sell many different sizes and many can get close to or at the 16 oz weight. The stand alone shipping systems always say they are the cheapest, but with their monthly fees, I'm curious, how much cheaper, if any, they really are. I looked at Pirateship web site and can't tell what they cost, other than it is free to set up an account. Can you, possibly, give me an idea of what their fees are? Also, can you give me an example of the postage cost, from them, for 10oz, 12oz and 16oz? I would like to compare to what we are paying, now. Thanks!
> 
> ...also, I forgot to mention that First Class also includes 2 to 3 day shipping that in our experience averages about a 2 day delivery.


I am not sure how Pirateship integrates on eCommerce sites you have. There is probably some info for that on the site. Pirateship does NOT have any fees! You only pay for the postage, and it is less than what the USPS charges. You asked about the following sizes, and I calculated them for Illinois to Washington. The 10 oz. is $4.19 First Class. The 12 oz. is $4.19 First Class. The 16 oz. is $7.99 Priority. All of these come with tracking included. You might want to create an account and check these prices for yourself.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Thanks for the quick reply. I found a Comparison Tool on their website and popped in a couple of order/examples. For the most part their rates are the same as eBay, Amazon and PayPal, though I don't know if the discounts we get are more than for normal sellers. Also, they don't offer First Class to 16oz so anything over that is much higher for them. They, seem to have a cool feature that is offered through the USPS that I haven't seen anywhere else called Cubic rate (or something like that) and is great if your shipping small heavy items like coffee. For the most part, I have found that using the shipping platforms and rates from the aforementioned online market places as well as PayPal are hard to beat and offer seamless shipping, reporting and payment. As a note eBay is moving away from PayPal and will have there own payment processing, by 2021, and that is going to make using their shipping module a pain. So, maybe, then Pirateship will be a good alternative. No matter what you use, though, shipping rates are outrageous and continue to get worst!


----------

